
Allen & Co. Pitching LinkedIn At $1 Billion - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/05/allen-co-pitching-linkedin-at-1-billion/
======
fallentimes
This isn't near as ridiculous as the $15 billion valuation for facebook.
LinkedIn is projecting revenue of $100 million for 2008. Additionally, because
of the demographics and main features of LinkedIn (read: job listings), the
CTR and CPM of LinkedIn is substantially higher than facebook.

~~~
ovi256
It is ridiculous when you consider that most businesses are valued at 3 *
annual revenue when sold. I wonder what exactly makes web businesses so
apparently over-evaluated. Is it the IP? The network effect? Hope someone
knowledgeable pitches in.

~~~
fallentimes
I definitely understand what you're saying - in LinkedIn's case it's year over
year user and revenue growth.

------
transburgh
If they are projecting $100 million in rev, what do they need more funding
for?

~~~
myoung8
revenue != profit

------
globalrev
how are they getting their revenue?

~~~
jraines
Their LinkedIn Recruiter package is like $10K. Posting a job is over $100.
They also have paid premium accounts which I think a fair number of people
have, which allow for more aggressive networking (like reaching out to people
more than 2 degrees from you). There are probably more, but there's a few.

